# My fish.



## Lotsofsmoggies (Nov 26, 2007)

These are some of my fish, sorry for the state of the tank it's not usually that bad! Just haven't had time to give it a scrub since giving having my new baby around.



















And also sorry for the finger marks the toddler thinks its ok to put her dirty prints everywhere!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Pretty fish, love the snaky ones lol, i have 3 african malowi's, There interesting fish to keep, They dig holes all over the place in the tank so the coral never looks neat 

ill take some pic's later to show u


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely fish 
did have some in the pond but after a year the heron found the pond and ate the fish


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nice pictures,...........and Carol, we had a heron here, i was watching it for ages,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

OOOO my dad had an herin in his garden not so long ago, after the koi carp in his pond it was, My dad ploped a brick coz he's had his koi ages and they are massive


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great fish. we had a big aquarium but had to sell it last year when we where decorating


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics

and don't worry the finger prints just give the fish something else to look at hee hee lol


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - I had a tropical set up years back and my fave was always the red tailed shark


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

nice pics here are a few of my setup


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats nice Derick,,what have you got in there, i dont know much about fish,, have you got neons and guppies, sorry if i spelt it wrong,,,,,


----------



## awtoys.net (Jan 30, 2009)

very nicee!!!

www.awtoys.net


----------



## knightrider (Mar 3, 2009)

these are lovely fish,


----------

